# I had no idea



## The Infidel (Jan 21, 2011)

I had been watching Glenn Beck lastnite and I learned something quite interesting.
He was explaining how propaganda was used by progressives here in America. Then used by Paul Joseph Goebbels from 1933 to 1945.
Take a look at Edward Bernays book Propaganda (1928) a book that was used by the Nazis to control and manipulate the German people.
During the course of the show close to the end, he made a point to prove his case that you should never silence the voices of dissent, because it will always end badly.
He showed this image and asked if we knew where it originated I had no idea, and frankly never really cared. Even though my mom is a lesbian, and I dont think she even knows, I never cared to look it up. I always just thought it was a way for them (gays & lesbians) to separate themselves from the rest of society.





Glenn then went on to explain the symbol 

It was used by the Nazis as a way to label the prisoners it was an upside down pink triangle. They had to wear it just like the Jews wore a yellow Jewish star.

So I then went and looked at the symbols the Nazis used to categorize their prisoners and I was astonished and sickened by it.






Here in English:






There were: 

Political enemies (wow)  red triangle 

Habitual criminals  Green triangle

Imigrants (foreign slaves)  blue triangle

Jehovahs witnesses (I had no idea)  purple trianlgle

Gay males  pink triangle 

Antisocials (whatever that means)  black triangle

There were also male and female race defiers (wtf?)

What a sad part of human history. 

Anyways, I just thought some of you folks might find this as interesting and enlightening as I did.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 21, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> I had been watching Glenn Beck lastnite and I learned something quite interesting.
> He was explaining how propaganda was used by progressives here in America. Then used by Paul Joseph Goebbels from 1933 to 1945.
> Take a look at Edward Bernays book Propaganda (1928) a book that was used by the Nazis to control and manipulate the German people.
> During the course of the show close to the end, he made a point to prove his case that you should never silence the voices of dissent, because it will always end badly.
> ...



Once again, the subject was never about SILENCING dissent or divisive opinions. Since the Tucson incident, which exacerbated an already heated topic, there has been a mutual hope from everyone that the tone of debate at least begin to carry a modicum of civility to it. No one said one "side" or the other should be "silenced" from dissention completely, which is what Glenn Beck implies.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 21, 2011)

And the Zeig Heil salute during the pledge of allegance?

One can find many similarities between Nazi Germany and the USA if they look for them and expect to find them.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 21, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> I had been watching Glenn Beck lastnite and I learned something quite interesting.
> He was explaining how propaganda was used by progressives here in America. Then used by Paul Joseph Goebbels from 1933 to 1945.
> Take a look at Edward Bernays book Propaganda (1928) a book that was used by the Nazis to control and manipulate the German people.
> During the course of the show close to the end, he made a point to prove his case that you should never silence the voices of dissent, because it will always end badly.
> ...



Posted, I presume to oppose mine, 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/151746-bizarro-beck-5.html

in order to show that kinder, gentler "Christian" side of Glenn Beck. Unfortunately, he's already had a field day once or twice mocking Barney Frank. He remains a phony and a hypocrite to me.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 22, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Posted, I presume to oppose mine,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/151746-bizarro-beck-5.html
> 
> in order to show that kinder, gentler "Christian" side of Glenn Beck. Unfortunately, he's already had a field day once or twice mocking Barney Frank. He remains a phony and a hypocrite to me.





Dont flatter yourself. 

(look at the timelines, we were posting along about the same time - Jeez - )

I was simply watching his show and this was mentioned along with his topic of the evening.

I posted the symbols because as the title of the thread *implies* "I had no idea" about the symbols. 
I thought some folks here might find it interesting and instead all I get is you trolling my posts.

Get a life


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 22, 2011)

There were Jewish Jehovah witnesses?  They must have been EXTRA annoying!


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 22, 2011)

Beck is equating American political discourse with Goebbels?

God that guy is a total douche bag.  

Somehow I think the "pink triangle" as a symbol selected by homosexuals is as coincidental with Naziism as the fact that the swastika was used by Native Americans and eastern cultures as a symbol of luck long before Hitler adapted it.  



> The division's original shoulder sleeve insignia featured a left-facing swastika,[7] a common Native American symbol, as a tribute to the south-western United States region which had a large population of Native Americans.[2] However, with the rise of the Nazi party in Germany, with its famous right-facing swastika symbol, the 45th Division stopped using the insignia. A new shoulder sleeve insignia featuring the Thunderbird, another Native American symbol, was approved in 1939.[2]



45th Infantry Division (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Oddball (Jan 22, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Beck is equating American political discourse with Goebbels?


From what I've seen, he has pointed out that Goebbles  was influenced by, and may well have had an admiration for, American progressive propagandists Edward Bernays and Walter Lippmann...Which probably has at least_* some*_ truth to it.


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 22, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> I had been watching Glenn Beck lastnite




Yep, that's where you went wrong.  The rest of your post can't possibly be worth reading.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 22, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > I had been watching Glenn Beck lastnite
> ...




Why be ignorant?

Just go look it up like I did. 

Like I have said before and I will say it again.... I do my own research. I DONT just follow blindly.

I leve that to you libtards


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep, I thought about leaving the "Beck" angle out of my post, but then that would not have been honest. I never thought to even ask where it came from until I saw it on his show.
One thing for sure... it brought the trolls out of the dark places 


I asked my mom if she knew lastnight when I spoke to her, and to my surprise she knew. 
Guess I should have asked before now


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 22, 2011)

Why would anyone listen to Beck for historical accuracy anyway?

Remember the 10 dollar slave tax?  Beck thought it was for all immigrants coming to this country.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 22, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Beck is equating American political discourse with Goebbels?
> 
> God that guy is a total douche bag.
> 
> Somehow I think the "pink triangle" as a symbol selected by homosexuals is as coincidental with Naziism as the fact that the swastika was used by Native Americans and eastern cultures as a symbol of luck long before Hitler adapted it.




Beck was pointing out that the Congressman who was comparing the tactics of the Repubs to that of the Nazi's in WWII.
He showed that the Nazis were using the tactics of the progressives of the early 1900's (i.e. Edward Bernays book Propaganda)
Goebells was a big fan of Edward Bernays


Oh, and you re wrong about the pink triangle. They did use it in defiance of the Nazis.
And yes the Nazis used the swastika after other cultures did as well.... whats your point?


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 22, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why would anyone listen to Beck for historical accuracy anyway?
> 
> Remember the 10 dollar slave tax?  Beck thought it was for all immigrants coming to this country.



Wow... another Beck troll!

Again..... thats why I went and did my OWN research.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 22, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Beck is equating American political discourse with Goebbels?
> ...



Beck evokes Godwin's Law.

My point?  A triangle is a triangle.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 22, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> My point?  A triangle is a triangle.





You sure your no lawyer?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 22, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


Not at all...He points out that the Nazis stole from American progressives, not the other way around.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 22, 2011)

Oddball said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



This could be a radically shocking notion, but American progressives didn't come up with the concept of propaganda.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 23, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Posted, I presume to oppose mine,
> ...



Uh, don't flatter yourself.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



As in Infidel's avatar? Complete with rainbow. Maybe he didn't realize...


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 23, 2011)

Oddball said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Jan 23, 2011)

Unlike Naggie, I did a rather quick web search and got the facts of Beck's position.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jan 23, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Unlike Naggie, I did a rather quick web search and got the facts of Beck's position.



Glenn Beck _SAYS_ a lot of stuff. You're just gullible.

Becks heartfelt evangelism was pure hypocrisy. Were dividing ourselves...There is growing hatred in the country. We must be better than what weve allowed ourselves to become. We must get the poison of hatred out of us, no matter what smears or lies are thrown our way we must look to God and look to love. We must defend those we disagree with.






Has Glenn Beck ever watched The Glenn Beck Show?


----------



## Oddball (Jan 23, 2011)

And that has to do with the inapplicability of Godwin's Law, in this instance, in what way?


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 23, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Glenn Beck _SAYS_ a lot of stuff. You're just gullible.
> 
> Becks heartfelt evangelism was pure hypocrisy. Were dividing ourselves...There is growing hatred in the country. We must be better than what weve allowed ourselves to become. We must get the poison of hatred out of us, no matter what smears or lies are thrown our way we must look to God and look to love. We must defend those we disagree with.
> 
> ...




Im still waiting for you and Geaux (rhymes with bleaux) to prove him wrong


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




Edward Bernays was a progressive....you can deny it all ya want. That wont make you correct.

Edward Bernays - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Edward Louis Bernays (November 22, 1891  March 9, 1995), was an American pioneer in the field of *public relations and propaganda *along with Ivy Lee, referred to in his obituary as *"the father of public relations"*   .[1] Combining the ideas of Gustave Le Bon and Wilfred Trotter on crowd psychology with the psychoanalytical ideas of his uncle, Dr. Sigmund Freud, Bernays was one of the first to attempt to manipulate public opinion using the subconscious.

He felt this manipulation was necessary in society, which he regarded as irrational and dangerous as a result of the *'herd instinct' *that Trotter had described.[citation needed] Adam Curtis's award-winning 2002 documentary for the BBC, The Century of the Self, pinpoints Bernays as the originator of modern *public relations*, and Bernays was named one of the 100 most influential Americans of the 20th century by Life magazine.[2]_

Propaganda by Edward Bernays (1928)

All the new day progressives have done is renamed "propaganda". It is now called "public ralations"


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 23, 2011)

You know.....if you think about it, which party is the most gay unfriendly, doesn't like others who don't think like themselves as well as have a FAR RIGHT agenda? 

That's right......the GOP, which is nothing more than a bunch of fascists anyway.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 23, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> Beck evokes Godwin's Law.
> 
> My point?  A triangle is a triangle.



One more thing about this.... A triangle is'nt just a trianlge when your life hangs on a thread because of said triangle. 

Its sad you feel that way.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 23, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.....if you think about it, which party is the most gay unfriendly, doesn't like others who don't think like themselves as well as have a FAR RIGHT agenda?
> 
> That's right......the GOP, which is nothing more than a bunch of fascists anyway.



How did this thread turn into a hate fest on the GOP?

All I really wanted to do is share something I truly found interesting. 

Anyways, carry on I guess.


----------

